# General Husbandry and Supplies > DIY Forum >  DIY Rat Rack done!

## Simple Man

Cut... check!



Squared up frame... check!



Hardware cloth... check!



Beginning assembly.



Tub slides.



Spacer for tub slides.



One more picture owed tomorrow but I was tired and didn't feel like running to the hardware store. I need to pickup some 2.5" screws. I used 3" for the assembly but they are too big for the tub slides. I will post another final shot of both racks. I am building two for a 12 tub capacity.

Regards,

B

----------

_satomi325_ (08-19-2011)

----------


## Highline Reptiles South

nice job man!

----------

_Simple Man_ (06-05-2011)

----------


## Simple Man

> nice job man!


Thanks buddy  :Smile:  Now I just need snakesRkewl to help me fill it with his amazing rats! I'm pretty stoked. Snakes take patience so the rats fill the instant gratification. LOL.

Regards,

B

----------


## Highline Reptiles South

I'm just getting started w/ my rat colony too. I have a 12 tub..cool thing is with extra capacity i should be able to control production. Have you found a place local to get local 6F? I have about 6 females pregnant now so hopefully soon i'll have some babies.

What are you doing about watering in your setup?

----------


## Simple Man

I haven't decided on my feed yet. I think I might go with Native Earth (Harlan). If so I will have to order it I believe. I need to search around and see what is available. I should have the whole summer to figure it out though. I will probably have the main rack on autowater. The second rack won't be used until I need holdbacks, growouts, and breeder replacements. I'm only feeding 9 snakes at this point. When I get to that point I will probably just use bottles on the second rack. I haven't bought my autowater stuff yet because I still have a month and a half until I'm going to have rats.

Regards,

B

----------


## dragonboy4578

Very nice... Thanks for showing use the pic's........ :Good Job:

----------

_Simple Man_ (06-05-2011)

----------


## Simple Man

I picked up the shorter screws for the tub slides/retainers and finished the rack this afternoon. I need to put my 2x4 back support/tub stop in but that's it. I need to get my second one built now. I might have my non-dwarf rats next weekend  :Very Happy: 

Regards,

B

----------

_satomi325_ (08-19-2011)

----------


## msoprano

Well done!

----------

_Simple Man_ (06-05-2011)

----------


## billye1982

looks good, if you go with auto-water it might be hard to get the tubs out with the full length tub supports though.  I learned that the hard way

----------

_Simple Man_ (06-05-2011)

----------


## Simple Man

> looks good, if you go with auto-water it might be hard to get the tubs out with the full length tub supports though.  I learned that the hard way


I was thinking of just running the 2x4 all the way down the backside so they push up against it. I'm not seeing the issues but I might not be understanding what you're saying. I'm curious to hear your thoughts.

Regards,

B

----------


## kellysballs

Def. need a back stop. It helps prevent accidental escapes. Also I would unspace the tubs. Any little bit of room for the rats to get their teeth up and over the edge of the tubs will result in chew outs. Also Def. go with the autowater system we conect ours to a 5 gallon bucket and it is gravity fed. We have been building and using similar if not exactly the same rat racks except we add wheels to ours to move them around easier. That way if one does get out moving the racks is no big deal.

----------

_Simple Man_ (06-06-2011)

----------


## Highline Reptiles South

+1 good point on the casters. I have them on mine and they are really a great help.

----------


## snakesRkewl

I use casters on most of my racks also, it makes cleaning around the racks much much easier.
The auto water spigots will be in the way of the tub being pulled out all of the way.
If you cut off about 4 inches of the front of the railings that hold up the tubs then the tubs will be able to slide out and not be blocked by the water spigot  :Smile: 

Most of your ratties are weaned now, I have 4-5 females that are 3 weeks old that will be ready this weekend when you come this way  :Smile: 

I'll shoot you some pics of them after the kids go to bed  :Rolleyes2:

----------

_Simple Man_ (06-06-2011)

----------


## Simple Man

Good info! I'm excited Jerry  :Very Happy:  I'll recheck the tubs. I wasn't planning on them this soon so I'm just running on waterbottles for now. I will adjust the tub spacing. It is the thickness of cardboard. That's too thick of spacing? I'll also be making sure they have wood chews to keep busy on.

Regards,

B

----------


## Kingofspades

Doggy Bag dog food from Tractor supply works well. It's almost identical to the 6F (2% more protein).
It's also large enough to not fall through the screen.

$15 for a 40lb bag.

----------


## VicShell

Even that little bit of space is enough to let them chew on the tubs i built pretty much the same rack except i use bottom support instead of rails like yours. If you use auto h2o you will need to cut the rails the tubs hang from back a couple of inches so the tub will drop without hitting the water valve. Great job on the rack it is so much easier having what ever size rat you need available and no offense to the doggy food but you get better production at least i do with mazuri 6f or something made for rodents. Good luck

----------

_Simple Man_ (06-06-2011)

----------


## snakesRkewl

Chewing rats?
What's that?
I have no chewing rats so any gap will go unnoticed  :Smile: 
Chewing rats are called food which is why I have no chewing rats and neither will Brian  :Wink:

----------

_Simple Man_ (06-06-2011)

----------


## Simple Man

> Chewing rats?
> What's that?
> I have no chewing rats so any gap will go unnoticed 
> Chewing rats are called food which is why I have no chewing rats and neither will Brian


You're the man Jerry! I was dreading getting rid of that cardboard thick gap.

Regards,

B

----------


## kellysballs

We feed off tubs of chewers too. It just happens. Also with the edstrom valve autowater drippers if you purchase the clips that hold them to the screen you can pop them off the screen to check them or clean them anytime. But we have no issue with the tubs fitting out. 

Good luck with your rats!

----------

_Simple Man_ (06-06-2011)

----------


## Simple Man

I promised an update shot or two  :Wink:  Here's the final racks. Instead of a side brace we put a 2x4 down the back as a support and tub stop. It worked better and I had the 2x4 laying around. I'll update if I notice any issues. I'm picking up my rats today  :Smile: 

Regards,

B

----------


## Simple Man

2"x2" - rack construction (12 total 2"x2" I believe, get 2 more if you want side braces)

04 x 66" legs
12 x 27" tub slides
18 x 24" screen frame ends and center
12 x 21.5" screen frame front and back
04 x 10" scrap pieces for spacers between assembling levels

2"x4" - used for stop and bracing

01 x 66" stop and brace

Misc Parts

06 x MacCourt  26" x 20" High Density Polyethylene Small Black All Purpose Tub Item #: 19251 Model #:AT2606  (purchased at Lowes)

01 box x 3" Woodscrews (used for construction of the rack)
01 box x 2.5" Woodscrews (used to hold the tub rails/slides on and the back stop/brace)

1. Measure twice and cut once! Take into account the blade width or else you will end up with pieces that are too short. My blade was 1/8" of an inch. Check yours! We cut each piece of wood one at a time so that everything was on point. I'd recommend you take the time to do the same.

2. Predrill all of your holes or you WILL split the wood. 2 drills with one drilling and one screwing speeds things up A LOT. I would drill a hole at a time or else you aren't going to line up and square properly. Use the 3" screws for the construction of the frames and rack.

3. I used the 90 degree corner clamps when building the frames. Without these your rack is going to be jacked up and not square. They were worth the $12 for 4 of them (Harbor Freight). Be sure to assemble the frames on the ground with the clamps and then set on a tub to drill and screw together. The ground helps keep them square until the 90 degree clamps are attached. After the clamps are on we moved a tub in to drill/screw. This will speed things up.

4. Make sure the frame is placed with the screen facing up when building upside down! Be careful after you have the legs attached to the first level. I recommend installing the first level with the rack sideways using another frame to help support the legs. They are not supported and will be weak. After all 4 legs are installed on the first frame you will want the rack to be standing upside down. Be sure to use the 10" spacers and make sure both the frames and spacers are pushed down tightly. I would recommend 2 people for this portion. You want the levels to be squared up as possible.

5. I placed the tubs in upside down and used a piece of carboard approx 1/8 of an inch thick between my slide rails and tubs. I have super friendly pet rats and no chewing issues. If you're using a hands off don't spend time with your rats approach you might want to use even less spacing because your rats will be fairly wild and trying to escape constantly. Using some scrap *NONTREATED* wood for them to chew on helps a lot.

6. After the slides/rails are installed with the 2.5" screws I flip the rack back over and install the rear 2"x4" tub stop/brace with 2.5" screws also. If you do this it can also act like another leg and help keep your rack level.

7. Stand back and enjoy your new rat rack! Fill it up and watch the snake food cometh!

Any questions, please feel free to *PM* me!

Regards,

B

----------

_satomi325_ (08-19-2011)

----------


## cmz1234

Thanx again Brian!!!  :Bowdown:

----------

_Simple Man_ (06-15-2011)

----------


## wolfy-hound

Awesome DIY thread!! Thanks man!

----------

_Simple Man_ (06-15-2011)

----------


## Simple Man

> Thanx again Brian!!!





> Awesome DIY thread!! Thanks man!


You're welcome. It is the least I can do. I try to give back some of what I've learned from this site and others. We're all here to help each other right? And brag once in awhile  :Very Happy: 

Regards,

B

----------


## kylesreptiles

Great job on the rack, I cant wait to build mine!!

----------

_Simple Man_ (06-15-2011)

----------


## satomi325

Thanks for the tutorial!  :Very Happy: 
This was extremely helpful.

Do you know if the tubs come in other sizes?

----------


## Simple Man

They do but they have ridges in them. That's bad for chewing. These tubs are specifically used because they are smooth with no edges at all. The only other one that is ridgeless that I'm aware of is even larger.

Regards,

B

----------


## Johnny84

Hey Simple Man....

What was the total cost for the bins, wood, screws and hardware cloth? :Cool:

----------


## Simple Man

I would say $90-100 built. That's my best guess adding stuff up in my head. I've always had some part or another extra so I've never bought everything on one receipt. One batch of rats pretty much covered the entire cost of the rack. I couldn't afford to feed my collection otherwise.

Regards,

B

----------


## Johnny84

Ok cool..I think im gunna build one this weekend! So Im probably a tard but...How much wood and what type should I buy?

Thanks man! :Cool:

----------


## Simple Man

The post on the top of this last page has all the parts for you. Let me know if you need any other help.

Regards,

B

----------


## Tidus10

i just built one too! about a day ago, before seeing this thread and i too used a spare 2x2 in the back for added support and so i couldnt push it out.. any luck on the watering nipples? i havent found any..

----------


## aldebono

Jealous!

----------

